# Cabela's in Saginaw?



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Anyone confirm the rumor that I heard about Cabela's going in behind Gander Mountain??? Opening date?


----------



## VstarBR (Dec 15, 2010)

check the cabelas website and go to store locator.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

It opens this spring. It is located on the NE corner of Bay road and Tittabawasee just behind the McDonalds.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Going to be a smaller store compared to the others.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Yep, done deal. If I remember reading it correctly it will be tiny compared to like Dundee. About 1/4 the size?


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks for the info!!!!!!

Have been to a few stores in other states and was not aware of them building them smaller.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

They are not building. It is going in an old retail store.


----------



## pavy31 (Jul 8, 2008)

It's an outpost store ! One isle will have more than what gander Mtn has !!!! Can't wait for it to open !


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## canyard (Jan 10, 2010)

I think franks will still be my store of choice.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Huntmich (Sep 4, 2008)

I believe it's the old circuit city building


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

I was told projected opening is Feb 14,2013


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

limige said:


> I was told projected opening is Feb 14,2013


Hope so, got some gift cards today! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mrbeachtc (Oct 1, 2010)

limige said:


> I was told projected opening is Feb 14,2013


That's cool!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cmatts12 (Jan 4, 2012)

http://www.cabelas.com/resources/saginaw-mi-press-release.shtml


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

canyard said:


> I think franks will still be my store of choice.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



Yep, never been a cabelas fan. But Franks me like. Always get treated first class in franks


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

stickman1978 said:


> Going to be a smaller store compared to the others.


 
43,000 sq feet seems pretty good size to me... Hope they have enough fishing gear for me to buy!!!!!


----------

